# Minecraft white screen



## Virdoo (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi,

did anyone else encountered white screen while opening Minecraft game? I find it strange since it runs without a problem (except low fps) on my integrated graphic card, but doesn't work on my regular graphics card. I'm using Nvidia gtx 950m. Launcher is working fine and my game isn't in compatible mode. Any help?


----------



## MiqellDestroyer (Dec 12, 2018)

Virdoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> did anyone else encountered white screen while opening Minecraft game? I find it strange since it runs without a problem (except low fps) on my integrated graphic card, but doesn't work on my regular graphics card. I'm using Nvidia gtx 950m. Launcher is working fine and my game isn't in compatible mode. Any help?


----------



## Virdoo (Dec 12, 2018)

Image isn't working


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2018)

Go back to a known working driver version? Run it using a different Java? Give it more than 1GB of RAM? Just a few things you could try.


----------



## Virdoo (Dec 21, 2018)

I didn't played MC on this laptop and gave it more ram. How am I supposed to run it with different java?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2018)

Virdoo said:


> I didn't played MC on this laptop and gave it more ram. How am I supposed to run it with different java?


You install Java manually, and then point Minecraft to the javaw.exe in your program files.


----------



## Virdoo (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah, tried that as well, unfortunately it didn't helped. Noticed what might be problem. My graphics card supports resolution up to 1920*1080 and if i set it to that resolution it doesn't work. So i googled my screens resolution and it shows me 1536 x 864. After setting game to that resolution it works perfectly but if i change it to a slight bigger, then i'm starting to have problems again.


----------

